# New addition to community tank



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Decided since the community tank is breeding snails a plenty to add someone who'd appreciate it:

Meet nibbler.









We cant but help go "dawwww" every time we see him/her?, especially when he slurps up a snail.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

daaaawwwww!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

i got a couple of these guys in with my bumblebee gobies... hilarious little monsters. Great snail munchers for sure!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i had to give mine away because they ate nothing BUT snails DX. i failed to condition them to other foods and they decimated all my snails in less than a few days!!!!

but D'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought dwarf puffers weren't community fish? How does it get along with the other fish in your tank?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

futurezach said:


> I thought dwarf puffers weren't community fish? How does it get along with the other fish in your tank?


I had read people saying that it depends on the personality of the fish... there's no question he's a bit agressive, but thats because the snail population is now DECIMATED. when the population was out of control he was totally cool (in a nonstop feeding frenzy?)

bottom line if I catch him doing any significant nipping, I'll either evict to a new tank (cuz yanno I really need another setup... *eyeroll) or rehome via the forum.

it really helps i think that the tank is farily heavily planted, with lots of hidey-holes and places to chill out of the way.


----------

